# Old Aveo sedan now dead! Wrecked!



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah that's the thing about selling/lending cars to loved ones, you still have history with it. At least they are ok and you aren't sitting here thinking I set them up to die in this car.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah I had a 2009 aveo hatch . traded for this cruzen . everyone I work with thought it looked like an easter egg . so I had to trade it . good little car though , decent miles per gallon also . it just wasn't me and could not mod it much . Oh well ...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not a fan of it's size but it looked like it was a fun A to B car in manual trans config.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I bought it when it was brand new in 2004 and had 10 miles on it. Honestly I really loved that little car. It was automatic and has three options. Auto tranny, air conditioning, and a CD player. Other than that it had crank up windows and it was bare bones. Never got stuck in snow and all I ever did was oil changes, brakes, & tires. Changed the timing belt at 91000 and drove it to 157000 miles. What a great car that was! 

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NYCruze2012 said:


> ...all I ever did was oil changes, brakes, & tires...
> 
> Sent from my last surviving brain cell


 Can't say that about any of the cars I had, not even my Dodge Neon that I got with 15 miles on it and ditched @ 9300 miles.


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

Glad everyone is ok, its funny but I saw this first on the Aveo forum and then on here as I am lurking both at the same time. I also gave away my Aveo (to my fiancée) when I got my Cruze and I can't help but think I would feel kind of the same way if anything happened to my old Aveo. 

Unfortunately I can't say I only did oil changes, brakes, & tires, everything that could break broke on mine.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

The good thing is that cars can be replaced but people can't. I'm glad to know that your cousin is alright. I hope that she can get something else to drive soon. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## abhylash83 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your Aveo. Well I had a 2010 Aveo 1lt. It had an AC, CD player and thats about it. Windows had to be cranked up and mirrors had to be adjusted with hands. Well the car was ok. Got decent mileage but had to trade it for the cruze. A decision I wont regret.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I bought a 2002 Daewoo Nubira for my destitute brother. I included a timing belt kit with the car but he hasn't gotten it done yet after a year. Might not be long for this world if he keeps putting it off. I think the Daewoo and Aveo are almost the same car.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad to hear she's safe.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Glad to hear she's safe.


I also am very glad that she is safe. She was on her way to work and did not have any of her three children in the car with her. Apparently the other car crossed over the line and hit her almost head on. The car took a pretty good hit and thankfully she was safe.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'd rather have my family member alive and well than my car. Glad to hear she's OK - the car did its job in protecting her.

But it does help that at least she wasn't the one at fault.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I was talking with my wifes cousin Christina and she told me how much already she misses the Aveo. She plans on buying another Aveo as soon as she can. She told me at the time of the accident the car had 197,000 miles on it. I know it would've gone well over 200,000 miles. She also said from the time that I gave it to her until this accident she never had a single problem with the car at all. Just routine maintenance. Oil changes tires & brakes. I have to say that after talking to her in the end I feel pretty darn good.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------

